# 5 Pawns 12mg



## MurderDoll (2/8/14)

Anybody have some I could collect tomorrow? 

I've run out of decent juice and missing 5P.

Top shelf would be grandmaster. But willing to see what other flavours are available.


----------



## Nightfearz (2/8/14)

Eciggies have 18mg if that helps...


----------



## huffnpuff (2/8/14)

Grandmaster is tops! Also looking for 12mg or less. The 18mg ruins the experience for me too and I found it doesn't dilute well with zero to better nic levels as the delicate notes get lost quickly. Even diluted, still not too bad to vape all day on but not what you'll want from a premium juice and you'll definitely be missing what drew you to the flavour in the first place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (3/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> Eciggies have 18mg if that helps...


Thanks. 

Only wanting 12mg or lower. 
Any higher and I can't enjoy it. Its just too rough then. 


huffnpuff said:


> Grandmaster is tops! Also looking for 12mg or less. The 18mg ruins the experience for me too and I found it doesn't dilute well with zero to better nic levels as the delicate notes get lost quickly. Even diluted, still not too bad to vape all day on but not what you'll want from a premium juice and you'll definitely be missing what drew you to the flavour in the first place.


Totally agree with you. 

Tried some out at 18mg and it was horrible for me. But for someone that likes it at 18mg. Its absolutely bliss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (3/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Anybody have some I could collect tomorrow?
> 
> I've run out of decent juice and missing 5P.
> 
> Top shelf would be grandmaster. But willing to see what other flavours are available.


Vapemob has 12mg - bit far to collect though


----------

